# Koi's und andere Fische



## Kimba95 (12. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,
wir haben 5 Koi's in unserem Teich. Welche anderen Fische würden ganz gut dazu passen (auch einheimische)?


----------



## Black1 (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und andere Fische*

Hallo Kimba95

Also ich habe __ Shubunkin beigesetzt.Da die Koi relativ groß werden, hat man einen Kontrast von der Größe her.Und farbenfroh sind sie auch noch.

Schöne Grüße
 Jürgen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und andere Fische*

Morgen,
vielleicht ein kleiner Schwarm Goldelritzen. Geben ein klasse Kontrast ab finde ich.


Uwe


----------



## ra_ll_ik (15. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und andere Fische*

Moin
Moderlischen gegen die Mücken.
Es sieht gut aus wenn die Kleinen an der Wasseroberfläche jagen.
Nachteil, sie sind sehr Vermehrungsfreudig....


----------



## Kimba95 (15. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und andere Fische*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Moderlischen gegen die Mücken.
> Es sieht gut aus wenn die Kleinen an der Wasseroberfläche jagen.
> Nachteil, sie sind sehr Vermehrungsfreudig....



Hallo ra_ll_ik,
gegen die Vermehrungfreudigkeit haben wir einen Sonnenbarsch eingesetzt. Ich hoffe er tut seine Dienste, wir haben ihn nämlich seit dem Einsetzten vor zwei Monaten nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## hundert50 (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und andere Fische*

Hallo Kimba95,
wir haben Koi, __ Shubunkin, Rotfedern, Gründlinge und __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich.
Im nächsten Jahr werde ich den Teich ein wenig umbauen. Ich werden dann nur noch die Koi im Teich belassen.
Die Shubunkin und Gründlinge vermehren sich wie nichts Gutes - die Sonnenbarsche kommen nicht gegen an.
Die Shubunkin sind auch nen bisschen hektisch und die Koi nehmen sich das an. Habe ich auch in einem Buch über Koi gelesen - Wenn man die Koi handzahm kriegen will , sollte man keine hektischen Fische im Teich haben.

Habe ich auch beobachtet. Beim füttern kommen die Rotfedern hochgeschossen, schnappen sich das Futter und tauchen schnell wieder ab.
Damit fangen sogar die größeren Koi dann auch mit an.


----------



## Kimba95 (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und andere Fische*

Hallo Peter,
mein Mann möchte auch nur Koi's in unserem Teich haben. Sind ja auch ganz nette Fische, unsere 5 (bisher) schwimmen z.Zt. sehr ruhig durchs Wasser und kommen erst gegen Abend ganz gemächlich zum Fressen hoch, liegt vielleicht auch an den Temperaturen. 
Wieviele __ Sonnenbarsche habt Ihr denn und sieht man die denn auch mal? Wie gesagt, unser ist seit 2 Monaten verschollen. Wir warten immer noch auf ein Wiedersehen, obwohl ich schon nicht mehr dran glaube.


----------



## hundert50 (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und andere Fische*

Hallo Kimba95,
wir haben 5 __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich.
Wenn die Sonne scheint kommen die an die Oberfäche um sich zu Sonnen.
Bei diesen Temperaturen sehen wir die auch nicht.
Während der Laichzeit haben die Ihr festes Revier. Wehe ein Koi kommt dann in die Nähe. Selbst hinter einen 50 cm Koi jagen die hinterher.
Wenn Sonnenbarsche, soll man min. 5 Stück in den Teich setzten.
Aber VORSICHT !! Vermehren sich wie nichts Gutes.


----------



## tomz (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Koi's und andere Fische*

Hallo,
ich würd Shubunkins einsetzen den die werden ca. 30 cm lang und haben eine schöne Farbenbracht. 

Gruß
tomz


----------

